# Irish whiskey investment?



## Monsterxyz123 (31 Oct 2022)

Hi what are peoples opinion on investments in irish whiskey? Either bottles or casks at primary and secondary markets? What are peoples predictions for the future?


----------



## jpd (31 Oct 2022)

a very liquid investment


----------



## Monsterxyz123 (31 Oct 2022)

jpd said:


> a very liquid investment


Is it though?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (31 Oct 2022)

These alternative investments like wine and whiskey  and art have very high transaction and storage costs. 

1) You pay a premium price for them to a dealer.
2) You pay for storage or risk holding onto it yourself and it gets damaged 
3) You pay a commission to sell them. 

If you enjoy drinking whiskey or wine or if you enjoy art, buy them for the enjoyment, but don't try to make money from them. 

You can get rich slowly investing in a diversified portfolio of shares.

Brendan


----------



## ClubMan (31 Oct 2022)

Monsterxyz123 said:


> Is it though?


Whoooosh.....


----------



## Horatio (1 Nov 2022)

Brendan hit the nails on the head: Storage, transport, insurance, transaction costs. I wouldn't invest in whisky or wine or any such. They're hobbies not real investments IMO.


----------



## michaelm (1 Nov 2022)

Monsterxyz123 said:


> What are peoples predictions for the future?


That bottled whiskey bought today will be worth no more, in real terms, in 20 years, than it is today . . and taste no different either.  Or as Paul Gascoigne says, "I never make predictions, and I never will".


----------

